# Swiss Gold coffee Filter



## tesremos (Jun 16, 2013)

Worth doing?
any suggestions on method?

I have more then one filter.. they're magnetic, and according to swissgold coffee filter's site, they are plated in 24kt.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jun 16, 2013)

It's best to always look at the original cost of the item and take at least half that. That gives you a ball park idea of how much gold at best might be there.
It'd be neat to experiment with and find out but I'd guess just add it to the pile and process with like items.
B.S.
...Everything is worth something, to someone...


----------



## joem (Jun 16, 2013)

Why would a company make a gold plated coffee filter?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 16, 2013)

joem said:


> Why would a company make a gold plated coffee filter?


So your coffee won't be tainted by the taste of base metals that might leach into your morning brew... :roll: 

And because there are those who will spend ridiculous amounts of money on such status symbols... :shock: 

And because they probably make a boatload of money by putting a flash plating of gold on them and selling them to the people mentioned above. :twisted: 

Dave


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Jun 16, 2013)

joem said:


> Why would a company make a gold plated coffee filter?




My father in law would say "Some people have more dollars than sense."

Derek.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 16, 2013)

Well we all know that americans make the best burgers but the most terrible coffe  This is how Starbucks got the idea and made their business.. 
Goldfilters are very popular in the old world for enthusiastic coffe drinkers. I had one by myself and misused it for filtering my gold fingers from AP solution. After 2-3 months it started to deterioate and break into pieces. 
So at best they are gold plated...
And YES the coffe tastes better with gold filters than with those made of paper! :lol:


----------



## joem (Jun 16, 2013)

I guess I will never understand sine I hate the taste of coffee


----------



## tesremos (Jun 17, 2013)

okay, so i got them all free at a op shop i regularly visit for anything cool i can find 

so any ideas how to process them n find out how much gold is in each filter?

I've been leaning towards sulfuric cell, as magnetic, AP wouldn't work would it?

I've not been able to find where to buy them brand new, so not sure of there initial value..


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 17, 2013)

If it were me, I would incinerate them (cellulose fibers are a mess having in the solution and organics could catch some gold) and process them with HCl/Chlorox, because the gold is thin (should be fast enough) and you don't know how much gold it is (no worry about excess nitric).

Remember to read about the process first. Just ask, if you aren't sure. Beware of chlor gas.


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Jun 17, 2013)

solar_plasma said:


> If it were me, I would incinerate them (cellulose fibers are a mess having in the solution and organics could catch some gold) and process them with HCl/Chlorox, because the gold is thin (should be fast enough) and you don't know how much gold it is (no worry about excess nitric).
> 
> Remember to read about the process first. Just ask, if you aren't sure. Beware of chlor gas.



Are you saying it is possible to plate non conductive cloth?

My base metal guess is a very fine copper mesh, possibly without nickel over copper due to allergies.

Derek.

Edit. 
I just read the first post. Since it is magnetic, I change my vote to it being stainless base metal. 

Derek


----------



## jeneje (Jun 17, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Frieling-Coffee-Filter-karat-plated/dp/B005Z48XZ0

Ken


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 17, 2013)

> Are you saying it is possible to plate non conductive cloth?



I didn't say "plate". You can flash it on whatever you want. I don't know that filter, I just believed after seeing the picture,it was paper. But... things are often not, what they seem to be.


----------



## tesremos (Jun 18, 2013)

okay. soooo if u go back n read.. i state  that there magnetic  defitnally metal, 


so idea about processsing? 

or has anyone done any?


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 18, 2013)

Once I had a gold plated chrome-steel spoon in a sulfuric cell, worked pretty well, some seconds and there was only the unattacked shiny steel left. If this is SS, it should work equally.


> okay. soooo if u go back n read.. i state  that there magnetic



yeah, I already wondered about your magnetic "paper" :lol: 8)


----------



## tesremos (Jun 18, 2013)

hey magnetic paper would be pretty cool....


i cant think of any uses for it... maybe cool fridge pictures for the kids 


okay. so all vote towards Hcl bleach, or sulfuric cell?

the sulfuric cell is my cheapest option...


----------



## rickbb (Jun 18, 2013)

I vote incineration to get rid of the paper them a small batch of AR, say 100 ml to dissolve all other metals.

Do a measured amount to find the yield and see if its worth the trouble.


----------



## solar_plasma (Jun 18, 2013)

> I vote incineration to get rid of the paper them a small batch of AR, say 100 ml to dissolve all other metals.



Yes, burn that magnetic paper. :lol:


----------



## tesremos (Jun 18, 2013)

oh golly gosh...

FINE! ill burn the magnetic paper!  

what oxidiser should i use? potassium chlorate? 

sodium chlorate?

thats alot of base metal for an AR proccedure, ive learn my lesson with to much base metal and AR.....


----------

